# Larry Sanders out at least 6 weeks after eye surgery



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Bucks center Larry Sanders is out indefinitely with a fractured right orbital bone suffered in the game Saturday night against Houston.
> 
> It's the latest in a series of blows this season for the 6-foot-11 Sanders, who signed a four-year, $44 million contract extension in the off-season.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/244800851.html


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

While it helps the tank, it does probably further lower Larry's trade value if we decided to go that route. (i.e. if we decided to draft Embiid and flip Larry)


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

I hope the Bucks do get Embiid, and Sanders is seeming less and less attractive in any trade. Maybe he'll be more of a chip in his final year. For now the Bucks should really hope they land Embiid, Sanders gets his head on straight and stays on the court, and they can develop Embiid alongside Sanders. Larry can hit the glass and band around and block shots while the youngster learns to stop turning it over and shit. 

Unless the Bucks hit a Durant-type home run with a Wiggins or Parker (and I'm not sure either of those guys will be like a Durant), they should hope to land Embiid and that he turns into something resembling Hakeem, because there are flashes. That's about the highest praise you could give a young center and I'd like to see him in Milwaukee. A 20/10 center might actually lure some free agents to the ghastly backwater (sarcasm) that is Milwaukee. That's a lot of if but...hey why not dream the Bucks aren't giving us shit else to do this year


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow - really rough season for Larry


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Larry Sanders sucks.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Bucks center Larry Sanders will be out a minimum of six weeks after undergoing surgery Thursday to repair right orbital bone fractures he suffered in Saturday's game against the Houston Rockets.
> 
> The surgery was performed by Gerald J. Harris at the Eye Institute of the Medical College of Wisconsin and Froedtert Hospital, team officials announced.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/245537621.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

at least it was an in-game injury this time


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I sincerely want this Bucks team to win the #2 pick in the lottery this year. The only reason I don't want to see them get the first pick is that they actually won a title in '71. I'd rather see the Jazz get the first pick overall.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

So he just got busted for dope and is now suspended the first 5 games of next year as well.

Quality guy.


----------

